# Awesome Work Truck



## clearmylist (Sep 22, 2008)

Gfy


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

clearmylist said:


> Hey guys checkout my truck for sale on the classifieds section
> 
> *What do you think?*



I'd tell you but I don't want to get in trouble.









.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

I'd tell you, but then I would have to kill you.


----------



## clearmylist (Sep 22, 2008)

OK I don't get the running joke? What are you guys talking about? Did I miss something?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

2 total posts, 2 posts in this thread, talking about his thread in the classified section...


----------



## clearmylist (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry guys, I'm new to this site. My friend showed me this site and I think it's a great resource. I didn't mean to break any rules, just trying to sell my vehicle.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I really dont want to get involved, but I have to ask, why do you have an ambulance as a work truck?


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Haha! I didn't even know there was a classified section! 

My apologies friend. I thought you were a spammer. That is a cool truck. Although you really need to make it look less like an ambulance on the outside.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> I really dont want to get involved, but I have to ask, *why do you have an ambulance as a work truck?*



Because you can buy them at a municipal auction dirt cheap, with low miles, a diesel engine, great interior lighting, cabinets and 120 volt power already wired up.




.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

clearmylist said:


> Hey guys checkout my truck for sale on the classifieds section
> 
> What do you think?





Where is the classifieds section? Link please.

Never mind, found it.


.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Now help us find it Mickeyco.
Steve


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Chris G said:


> Haha! I didn't even know there was a classified section!


same here, I figured he meant the contractor swap sub forum.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

...


----------



## clearmylist (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice job on showing the link above I was just going to post it as well.

As far as the ambulance question goes think about it they are built super tough with thick rust free aluminum bodies. No expense is spared and this one was built by Lifeline one of the top ambulance builders. They keep amazing maintenance records when they are serviced. They would even measure the brake rotors thickness and log it. This has been maintained to the highest standards. You don't have to wire them, they have built in work lights, tons of storage cabinets inside and out. Mine even has automatic snow chains!!

Now as far as cheap goes only the beater goes for cheap. They cost over $100,000. to build new. Mine for example was traded in to a local ambulance builder for a new unit. The traded in ones go back in service to smaller volunteer units that can't afford the new ones. I bought it from them before it got sold again. I'm only asking $21,000 for it see my description in the classified section.

It really is an amazing work truck, it can hold 4x10 sheetrock laying down and 4x12 sheets on edge. it can also hold 16' trim inside.

Go and price out a new truck at your local Ford or Chevy dealer, they come with garbage utility bodies that are made of skinned plywood with crappy doors. My door hinges are rated at 600lbs per door and are diamond plated on the inside. New truck off the lot you might get a single dome light, that's hilarious. I have flourescents and 6 hi hats that are controlled seperately. I could go on forever but you get the point. I have numerous pictures if you are interested but there are some in the classified section.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Ya, but who knows what you're gonna catch from it.


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

might wanna fill in some missing tidbits too... like mileage.. year..


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

5 miles per gallon....or $4.50 per 4 stop lights...:whistling


----------



## clearmylist (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey SELFCONTRACT thanks so much for your assistance in posting to this thread. I don't know what the world would be like without know-it-alls like yourself. I mean I totally appreciate you trying to help me sell my vehicle by posting ridiculous mpg numbers. I can sleep now at night knowing that you are on this board to help all of us with your infinite wisdom and ability to calculate mpg on a vehicle you know nothing about. No really thank you so much. We are not worthy of you. Everyone please join me in bowing down to SELFCONTRACT.... :notworthy


----------



## Ivinni (Jan 11, 2008)

clearmylist said:


> Hey SELFCONTRACT thanks so much for your assistance in posting to this thread. I don't know what the world would be like without know-it-alls like yourself. I mean I totally appreciate you trying to help me sell my vehicle by posting ridiculous mpg numbers. I can sleep now at night knowing that you are on this board to help all of us with your infinite wisdom and ability to calculate mpg on a vehicle you know nothing about. No really thank you so much. We are not worthy of you. Everyone please join me in bowing down to SELFCONTRACT.... :notworthy


 :laughing:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

clearmylist said:


> Now as far as cheap goes only the beater goes for cheap. They cost over $100,000. to build new. Mine for example was traded in to a local ambulance builder for a new unit. The traded in ones go back in service to smaller volunteer units that can't afford the new ones. I bought it from them before it got sold again. I'm only asking $21,000 for it see my description in the classified section.


Prices might be different in other areas but out here they are cheap as hell, I bought one just for the motor, wheels and tires, I sold many of the parts on ebay for more then I paid for the entire thing, then I scrapped the catalyst for $150 and the shell for a few hundred. Here is one just sold for $2,263.00 at auction this morning:

1990 Ford Econoline Van (Former ambulance/emergency service vehicle), VIN: 1FDKE30M2LHA63536, (52, 875 miles), 7.3L 445CID V8 Diesel engine, starts/runs good, needs brake job. 


.


----------

